# 5150 Combat League / Xtreme Fighting League New Year's Revolution



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

January 16, 2010

Spirit Bank Event Center,
Tulsa, Oklahoma, United States

Jeff Monson vs. Scott Barrett
Jeremy Horn vs. Victor Moreno
Joey Beltran vs. Houston Alexander
Mike Budnik vs. Rich Clementi
Amber Powell vs. Tammy Schneider
Rudy Lindsey vs. Tim Boetsch
Ray Clayton vs. Escdar Brownton
Shane Howell vs. Lewis McKenzie
Chris Davis vs. Jason Lambert
Anthony Macias vs. Daniel Roberts
Ryan Lopez vs. Dusty Morrison
Abel Munoz vs. Troy Kious
Justin McCorkle vs. Preston Snook
Jason Nicholson vs. Justin Christie
Robert Jamerson vs. Keith Miner​


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Event*

This is a big name event, lots of UFC veterans on the card who should be going to Strikeforce!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> This is a big name event, lots of UFC veterans on the card who should be going to Strikeforce!


I agree! I would go to watch these fights. Clementi is there as well!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Clementi*

Yeah he is one of those guys I think should go to Strikeforce!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

And Gumby just keeps on fighting. Gotta love him, he has fought just about everyone who is/was at the top of the list. 
It will also be interesting to see what kind of fight plan HA brings into this fight after his debacle against Kevin Ferguson.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kimbo Rebound*

Yeah I hope he has something better planned than circling around the cage!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I hope he has something better planned than circling around the cage!


I heard that he has a great plan this time! He is going to circle the other way this time!!!

He needs to get back to the way he was before the Kimbo fight. That brawling powerhouse is what the UFC wanted and it is why they kept him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Why they kept him*

Yeah, even after going 2-3 in the UFC they let him get a fight in with Adrenaline MMA in order to rebound!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, even after going 2-3 in the UFC they let him get a fight in with Adrenaline MMA in order to rebound!


He is an extremely exciting fighter whether he wins or loses so the UFC kept him because they always knew he would put on a show. He ruined it when he made the most hyped fight he had ever been in a borefest.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Borefest*

Yeah he knew darn well what happens to fighters who cirlce around like that, they get cut!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah he knew darn well what happens to fighters who cirlce around like that, they get cut!


Even if he wanted to remain elusive it would have been fine if he would have engaged every now and then with more than a kick or a punch. AND if he had actual foot movement. All he did was move in an exact circle.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Circle*

Yeah switching it up would've helped alot!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

5150 Combat League Results


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, Alexander got owned again. From the play by play it sounded like he tried to use the same strategy as he did against Kimbo. Strange. We'll never see him anywhere near the big time ever again.

The rest of the Ex-UFC guys got wins. Horn won by 1st round sub, Clementi won by 5th round submission, Boetsch won by 2nd round submission and Monson won by split decision. Interesting to see tha Forrest Griffin was the special guest as well, and he walked to the cage with a breakdancing midget. Weird.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Horn and Clementi won by submission just as I expected they would. I thought Monson would do better than a split decision but he got the win.

I don't know what is going on with Alexander though...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Monson had to serve some time for his graffiti incident so who knows if he even trained.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bigger Name*

Monson and all the other UFC vets who won tonight should be heading to Strikeforce instead of fighting in small shows like these!


----------

